# Which Volmax Aviator 24? -Opinions and recommendations please!



## Silent Speaker

*Updated! -- Which Volmax Aviator 24? -Opinions and recommendations please!*

Greetings and Salutations fine people of the 24!

This is one of those "cross-genre" sorta threads, so, if I may direct you to my post in the Russian section: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=253978, things can get started 

I reiterate my humble request for any (any at all) opinions, recommendations, and/or sagely advice in this matter 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Dennis Smith

This would be my choice...









All are nice, but to me, this dial is cleanest (minutes track not necessary in my opinion), easiest to read, and has a nice look with the date at the bottom of the dial.


----------



## rzlatic

here's another one for comparison purposes 
this one is kinda hard to read in the beginning. as all 24-hour watches need some time to get used to, but this particular design is a little bit harder to get used. but it looks more 'technical' if you ask me.
and the strap is Eddie's


----------



## Silent Speaker

Update: Check other thread (link above).

Summary: still undecided P)

Thanks for the opinions and the sharing of pics


----------



## Watchbreath

I have that one, don't get it. While it's cool looking in a picture, it's like
Kentucky Windage reading it.


rzlatic said:


> here's another one for comparison purposes
> this one is kinda hard to read in the beginning. as all 24-hour watches need some time to get used to, but this particular design is a little bit harder to get used. but it looks more 'technical' if you ask me.
> and the strap is Eddie's


----------



## TZAG

dennis smith said:


> this would be my choice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all are nice, but to me, this dial is cleanest (minutes track not necessary in my opinion), easiest to read, and has a nice look with the date at the bottom of the dial.


+1 |>


----------



## Silent Speaker

Watchbreath said:


> ... it's like
> Kentucky Windage reading it.


I have no idea whatsoever what that means but it does sound nasty


----------



## Watchbreath

It means, wetting your finger and sticking it up to find out which way the
wind is blowing.


Silent Speaker said:


> I have no idea whatsoever what that means but it does sound nasty


----------



## Andrei Raevsky

I have both models above and both are terrific. True, the second one is (marginally) harder to read, but not much, in particular not if you are already used to 24H watches. The black IP coating, though, is *superb* and I urge you to get one with it, whichever model you choose.


----------



## Dapper

I went with this one just because I liked the look 










I used to have a black Poljot but found that the coating soon started to wear off the crown.

Cheers


----------



## Silent Speaker

Hello again, 24 people! 

I ordered no.1 (the one Dennis Smith has a pic posted of earlier in the thread), and it should be here within the week.

Next is the problem of straps, it comes with a leather band with PVD hardware, but I've become enamoured with the idea of having a Nato/Zulu strap on standby (going back to a very humid country next week).

I've posted pics of my options on the 2nd page of that Russian forum thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=253978&page=2

-=-=-=-=-
To Andrei Raevsky:
I really liked that PVD bracelet that your Volmax 24 is sporting, however I'll probably run out of cash (and time) before I could get it 
But for future reference, at the watch barn site, what size did you get? 20mm? that 18-22mm "squeeze end" option? (whatever that is)
=-=-=-=-

Thank you once again all for any opinions and suggestions.


----------



## Andrei Raevsky

If my memory is correct, I got the 20mm one. As for the squeeze end thing, I think it makes it possible to pot the bracelet on anything between 18 and 22 mm by, well, squeezing the end of the bracelet. I have a metal one like that on another watch (a Sturmanskie) and it works fine but does not look a good as the correct size, IMHO. HTH!


----------



## Sodiac

Here's mine on a nice Divestraps rubber, it took a while to get used to the vanilla smell, but I like the feel and the look.
By the way, I have a 7.125" wrist, I wish this watch came in 45mm, but don't know of a 24H watch in PVD at 45mm?


----------



## LH2

So is the name of the watch maker "Volmax" or "Aviator"? Is that a manual wind?

Both of the watches pictured above are super legible for a 24 hr. I think I need to pick one up. b-)


----------



## rolloberserk

*Re: Updated! -- Which Volmax Aviator 24? -Opinions and recommendations please!*

Hi.
I've bought Aviator not long ago and is excellent watch,but I have change band and this is how it looks now.Overall this watch is great.I am collecting 24 hour watches and this Aviator and Fortis Flieger 24 are my favourites to wear.Here is few pics of it.


----------



## Way

I just ordered this one from Russia 2 All. 45mm case. I'm just getting into watches and in particular 24 hour watches. From my limited experience, I don't like a too busy dial, especially on a 24 hour dial. I would like all 24 numbers showing, not just the evens or odds, but this Aviator is large and legible, even without all 24 hours showing. (Picture is from Russia 2 All).

I do like the second Aviator pictured in in post #2. The one post #3 is nice, but perhaps too busy too read quickly? I'd also be concerned that the hours may be too small to read.

The macro shots of watches are great but I always feel that they give you a false sense of the the legibility of the watch dial!


----------

